# Need To Save Blanco!!



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Again,

I need some help and fast! I'm a Budgie owner, have a flock of 16..But, I love all animals and I now find myself losing the battle of some idiots killing Dove's at my apartment building as some of you may have read my other post. That said, I am very close to all of them especially Blanco, he's the only White Dove. Blanco will come to my window when he is hungry and use one foot to scrath on my window, so very cute! Overall, I wish that I could save them all which I plan to call some rescue facility tomorrow, see here http://wildbird.rescueshelter.com/international?do

and I'm also gonna give the US Embassy a call..BTW, I live in the Dominican Republic, former Long Island NY American..So, I never had a Dove as a pet, but I do have a spare bedroom that I can use for him. I guess tha I can use newspaper on the floor for now being this room is all cement and tile..All that said, I need some advice or just some feed back on what I can expect as having a Dove as a pet..Also, please keep in mind that I have a flock of Budgies (Parakeets) and worry about them getting sick from Blanco should he have anything..And being this is the DR, they lack Avian Vets here, but I do medicate my guys on my own..Now, I have seen some droppings from these Doves in the past and I know one of them seemed to have Chlamedia. The dropping I saw was a very high glow green in a puddle of urin, not a roundd soild dropping at all..However, I have Doxycycline on hand as well as Baytril, Metrodiazole, Ivermectin, etc for the most common illnesses in Budgies which its very common illnesses for all birds..

So, Once I have Blanco inside, I can always treat him for Chlymedia, Mega Bacteria, defiantly mites, all over time...So again, I guess I'm just looking to see what I can expect from Blanco as a pet and what can I put in this room to make him feel at home...
Thanks so much!

Anthony


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

budgie14 said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> I need some help and fast! I'm a Budgie owner, have a flock of 16..But, I love all animals and I now find myself losing the battle of some idiots killing Dove's at my apartment building as some of you may have read my other post. That said, I am very close to all of them especially Blanco, he's the only White Dove. Blanco will come to my window when he is hungry and use one foot to scrath on my window, so very cute! Overall, I wish that I could save them all which I plan to call some rescue facility tomorrow, see here http://wildbird.rescueshelter.com/international?do
> 
> ...


he could just live in a rabbit cage and have outside of cage playtime when your budgies are not out. (hookbills can seriously injure softbills.) 

Make sure you quarantine for at least 4 weeks (wash your hands before and after working with or feeding him to avoid cross-contaminating your other birds.) This quarantine period should last either 4 weeks or until any illnesses are gone. 

You could get away with feeding him parakeet mix until you can find a dove or pigeon mix.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Liz,

Thanks! Now, do they bite at all? About 2 weeks ago Blanco was on my balcony an dgot his toe stuck on some mesh that I use for my plants. I had to help him get free before he hurt himself which I did hold him still and got his foot free. He was very cool about it and alllowed me to do so with no fuss, very shocked...

That said, I will need to pick him up tomorrow in order to get him into the bedroom and just want to be sure that I don't get my eye pecked out...Half kidding...As for a cage, don't have one right now. So he will be free in his new bedroom...

As for feeding him, I've always feed them all breed and sometimes my Budgie seeds if I have Grit, now I'm out...So, is it okay to feed him veggies, eggs, shredded carrots, lettuce, things like that? Reason I ask is because I feed my guys these foods every day and it would be easy to just include him. He happens to love White Rice..LOL. I made a fresh batch yesterday for my guys when Blanco came a scratching...

Thanks!

Anthony 
















Libis said:


> he could just live in a rabbit cage and have outside of cage playtime when your budgies are not out. (hookbills can seriously injure softbills.)
> 
> Make sure you quarantine for at least 4 weeks (wash your hands before and after working with or feeding him to avoid cross-contaminating your other birds.) This quarantine period should last either 4 weeks or until any illnesses are gone.
> 
> You could get away with feeding him parakeet mix until you can find a dove or pigeon mix.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

budgie14 said:


> Hey Liz,
> 
> Thanks! Now, do they bite at all? About 2 weeks ago Blanco was on my balcony an dgot his toe stuck on some mesh that I use for my plants. I had to help him get free before he hurt himself which I did hold him still and got his foot free. He was very cool about it and alllowed me to do so with no fuss, very shocked...
> 
> ...


Pigeons are seed-eaters. He reallly needs to be on a *primarily seed diet.* (or pellets made for seed eaters.) He also needs grit to help him digest (pigeons do not "shell" the seeds the way budgies do--pigeons eat the seeds whole.) 

Your budgies can bite MUCH harder than a pigeon. That soft bill just isn't all that strong. He might think he's beating you up, but it's nothing.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Pigeons are the most sweet and affectionate companions you could hope for if they decide they like you, and Blanco has apparently decided he likes you. You can get a large dog kennel comparatively cheap, and he'll be quite happy with that for a home. My Maggie has one. You might get him a basket to use for a nest, too. Maggie eats dove/quail mix and she also likes to steal the budgies' and tiels' food sometimes. She won't eat much besides seed, though I offer it to her. Your budgies might try to bully him, but he probably won't put up with it. Maggie wing-slapped my budgie Benjy a couple of nights ago when he got cheeky with her, and he backed off immediately. 

She does peck my husband but she can't do a lot of damage, and she never pecks me at all. I think you'll be really happy you took him in.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You could also try to coax in a few others, just to get them out of harm's way.

Not to keep, but to foster for a short time then perhaps try to release in another area. They might home back, they might not.

BTW...if you have concerns about them being poisoned, either Metamucil or activated charcoal can be given to them which will help the poison pass thru quicker, and not be absorbed.

Keep up the good work...I salute you.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I think the risk is too high to let a pigeon play with any hookbill. Even a parakeet is capable of serious damage to a thin-skinned pidge.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all,

This is getting worse!!! Another was killed today! and I missed a very good opportunity to get Blanco which he brought somebody with him..He came inside as he usually does to eat some seeds from my floor..Sometimes I will allow him to stay for a while and feed him more as well as breed and water since there is no good great sources of water here..So, I prepared the bedroom I planned on using for him with paper and made a 6 x 6 nest with a pillow, towel and some newspapers while the two ate. I thought I had all of my windows closed, and proceeded to lure him into the bedroom which he did not buy to well..So, I grabbed a towel and sure enough, he flew to a far window that was open!! Both of them got out and went back to the awning..

I really hope that my stupid mistake does not cost his life!! Also, I have no idea who his friend was, he is always alone when I see him especially when he comes here. Overall, if he was alone today, I would have been able to catch him very easily...It was his friend that made him follow and found the open window. This is B/S!!! It really makes me sick and I cannot do anything about it! I also am dealing with a very labored Budgie Hen for the past 4 Months which has me totally stressed out and now some idiot is killing Doves..I'm very much shot due to lack of sleep and just so worried..

As for putting any Dove even close to my Budgies, it won't happen...Again, if I do get Blanco and now I guess his friend, the both of them will need to be treated for mites, Mega Bacteria & Chlamydia just to start with..Then, if all goes well that they like it here and are not getting depressed, I will bring them for a POV shot and have them X Rayed etc...However, this all seems like a great dream!! I hope that I can get him tomorrow before he eats any crap! That's the huge stresser for me...I've been trying so hard to keep all of them full and still 1 had eaten that crap! Also, I'm on a fixed income, so I cannot buy any med solutions to combat this poison until 2/3..That's next Friday!! How many will be left by that time!

I also called that rescue company, there is no law to protect any birds from being poisoned..However, the woman I spoke with said she would call anyone I wanted her to and she would kind of threaten that they are watching...Yea, big deal! All that said, does anyone have an idea how much atropine or Activated Charcoal costs? and how is it administrated? I don't have a crop tube, so I don't know if I could even help them if I had any remedy unless its something that they can eat...If so, then that would be great! I can just give it as I feed them breed..SIGH!! What else can I do??

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

budgie14 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> This is getting worse!!! Another was killed today! and I missed a very good opportunity to get Blanco which he brought somebody with him..He came inside as he usually does to eat some seeds from my floor..Sometimes I will allow him to stay for a while and feed him more as well as breed and water since there is no good great sources of water here..So, I prepared the bedroom I planned on using for him with paper and made a 6 x 6 nest with a pillow, towel and some newspapers while the two ate. I thought I had all of my windows closed, and proceeded to lure him into the bedroom which he did not buy to well..So, I grabbed a towel and sure enough, he flew to a far window that was open!! Both of them got out and went back to the awning..
> 
> ...


I'm unclear as to whether the birds are pigeons or doves.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Charis,

They are Doves, they all have a flat tail about 4-6 inches wide..As for treatments, I would do this if I decided to keep Blanco..I think in one of my posts, I have mentioned that I have seen Chlamydia from one of the Doves on my balcony. That said, this would be the reason to treat Blanco just to be sure he is not a carrier..Its also a safe practice as I also treat my Budgies for Mega twice a Year as well as mites. There is a lack of Avian Vets in this Country, so I have pretty much been on my own for the past 2 Years.

As for the window, I said that I didn't notice it was open until they both flew out..I was about to towel Blanco when he followed his friend..Blanco is very friendly with me, at times he will allow me to feed him from my hand and once in a while pet him. However, I have stopped all of this now because I don't want him to think all humans are good until I have him inside his room. I hope this will be tomorrow and that I won't be too late..All of them start very early! usually 5:00 AM. So, I have no idea is this laced food is put down at night or in the morning...Like I said before, I've been going nuts in trying to make sure that they are full so they don't go looking or eating other foods..

And I guess it was stupid of me to ask how to administrate the Charcoal since I can just Google it..But, I am very busy with my Flock of Budgies, policing the entire parking lot of my building to see if I can find any kernels, not to mention keeping up with my other things like cleaning my apartment etc being I'm disabled...Its NOT easy at all and I'm on the 4TH floor to boot, stairs only...Hopefully I can find another place to live at some point because of the stairs...Anyway, any help on how to administrate the Charcoal or atropine or anything else anyone can think of that will neutralize poisons, please post..I will look into myself hopefully later tonight...However, I don't even have money to buy anything right now...I'm going to see if I can get a donation from a Lab that I know and explain whats going on..

Thanks again,

Anthony


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope these people burn in hell if not sooner!!! Long story short, there was 2 very young baby Dove's in a flower pot, the long rectangular type. Well, I saw a helper cleaning the windows just about the pot and now noticed both young are gone!! I'm taking NOT FLEDGED!! I just went downstairs being its now 12:40 here in the DR to see if they were around and found nothing!!! I would say that this witch most likely put them in the garbage...The poor parents! (Hen * Cock) and I know who they are. I am very much sick!!! I'm a total animal lover and I cannot do anything about this!! I have never felt so much stress in my life nor ever seen such cruelty such as this. God's honest truth, if I carried a gun it would be a mass murder suicide.

And just last night I went to get my propane tank filled (No Gas from the streets in the DR) and I saw 5-6 stray dogs...At least 2 of them looked scared out of their minds as if they are hit, or perhaps, rocks thrown at them. Defiantly not the common stray we see in the States, not at all!! I hope a earthquake really hits this place and its all ruble!! We've had about 3 Quakes over the past 2 Months, really strong Tremors, but enough for my building to move. And of course my birds picked up on this first..I thought it was just a night fright they were having and then? Poof! I felt it...Anyway...Its so frustrating!! Sorry to babble on..


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just an update..

So far nothing has happen today thank GOD!! Blanco & his friend (possible mate now) had some seed and breed on me, and I've been trying to feed the others as much as possible so they have no interest in other foods...Its now 4PM here in the DR, 1 hour ahead of EST, so we only have another 2 hours to go before they call it a night and return to their nest, can't wait!! so I know they are safe for at least today..

I also called the rescue folks again (Laura) but she was not there, left my info for a call back. I'm going to see if they can donate any atropine or Activated Charcoal to me so I can start preventing any further deaths so I hope! Here is the link to the rescue: http://wildbird.rescueshelter.com/international?do

Just in case anyone wants to help them with a kind donation..I was told that they are not big, only have about 20 dogs & cats that they are trying to re-home now and are moving onto birds soon, thank God!! They also said that they have a pending request to stop animal abuse in the Country, not sure how that all works, but at least they have some kind of petition pending with the local government..I sure hope it gets passed if its a so called bill..

Overall, I get my payment next Friday so I plan to do whatever I can to possibly try to move these guys. I think there is about 10 left out of 15-18. If anyone has some advice on the best way to catch them please post! From my experience with Budgies, I know birds cannot see in the dark, so it may be the best time to maybe net them? I just don't want any injuries...However, I may be able to get a few into my apartment and just towel one by one. I guess it will be a bit of a process since there is no way to catch all of them in one shot. But I think I can get 4-5 in my place and move them that way to the beach which is about 20 minutes from here..The good thing is, they would love it there!!! Its a tourist area with plenty of foods they can live on.

Please help with any advice..

Thanks again!

Anthony


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

budgie14 said:


> Just an update..
> 
> So far nothing has happen today thank GOD!! Blanco & his friend (possible mate now) had some seed and breed on me, and I've been trying to feed the others as much as possible so they have no interest in other foods...Its now 4PM here in the DR, 1 hour ahead of EST, so we only have another 2 hours to go before they call it a night and return to their nest, can't wait!! so I know they are safe for at least today..
> 
> ...


Any way to just get around behind them while they're pecking food from your floor and shut the door?


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey LIz,

Not a problem  Today I was giving them some seed along with their every day bread. Tomorrow I will see if I can get them to come inside again via the window Blanco likes to sit by. Its a huge double window, about 4 x 8 where I have my double flight cage for my flock of Budgies. Blanco likes watching them and will often fly to my balcony when they are outside..I sometimes feel he wants to be a part of our family. So, I hope that this will happen tomorrow being I cannot deal with the stress worrying about him. Once I get him and his girl, I will see about taking more in. The thing is, they are certainly messy birds..The other day when they were inside, they must of popped about 6 times in the 20 minutes or so they were here. This is going to be a lot of work but I cannot risk him being killed. We have a pretty long history together, just hope this goes well


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Best of luck.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

P.S

I should have been more clear...I was at the hospital for most of the day so it was almost bedtime for them and I decided to give them all a good feeding since there was no way Blanco was going to come to my balcony or window at that time.

Overall, I will work on getting him in tomorrow starting first thing in the morning..

Thanks again,

Anthony


----------

